# Any one have issues feeding Blue Buffalo foods???



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Soooo 

A friend on Facebook has notified her pet owner friends that people are having issues with their pets who are eating BB. After a quick google search it seems like a lot cats are getting elevated liver enzymes and wieght loss and fur loss on this food...

Anyone notice their hedgies having problems??? I am seriously considering taking her off the blue wilderness kitten I feed now, But she's been through two food changes already in the short time I have had her...I feel like I just can't win anymore...I am seriously looking more and more into a natural diet for her. 

I feel so flabergasted.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Ugh. Really?

I totally sympathize -- I feel like I can't win for losing when it comes to food. I don't feel organized or knowledgeable enough to do a natural diet, so I go for kibbles. I'm using a mix at the moment that includes some Blue Buffalo, but also has other brands. My little guy is very young (a year old next month!), so I don't think it's been long enough for nutrition-related problems to pop up yet.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Yeah the google search pointed me to a consumer site. 

I am gonna read a little up on these issues before I really do take it out of her mix. 

Glad I am not the only one who feels this way! I am kinda wondering if the small bald spot my hedgie has that the vet told me to just watch from now, could be from the food...ugh She is pretty young too only seven months.

ETA: It's so frustrating that she has already had to have so many changes to her food. First Royal Canin stopped making the baby cat and made all their other foods have a crap ton of corn in them, then Wellness changed thier formula to a "new and improved flavor" which she didn't approve of at all. I really do feel like i can't win.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

*bump so more people are aware*

Also still wondering if any hedgie owners are having health issues that are thought to be caused by this food?


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I haven't really hear anything about it with cats. I work for a petstore, and I will keep my ear out for issues and report back!

I totally know the feeling though. My big guy, Link wouldn't eat anything but Innova low fat and they had like 3 recalls in 6 months and I won't feed him that at all anymore. After a few food changes, we both finally agreed on Natural Balance- Green Pea and Duck/Chicken. I am just being more careful with intake and he is getting more exercise now too.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

There has been talk about Blue Buffalo. I believe there is a thread or posts on here about it.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Nancy do you know what section it is in or which thread mentions it? I have a hard time navigating this site sometimes lol


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Here it is, but it doesn't have as much information as I thought it did. 
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...h-quality-cat-food-hurts-liver-kidneys-2.html

There had been a discussion regarding Blue and hedgehogs on FB and I thought I'd copied some of that discussion here but I guess not.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought you had too, Nancy, but not sure where it went...I know you sent me the info & I meant to post about it as well, but I guess I forgot.  With as many people feeding Blue Buffalo on here as we have, it seems like someone would have noticed issues if there are any, unless they're slow to appear...but I would think issues with food might appear faster in a small animal? Or maybe the food being part of a mix would help, since they're getting less of it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Being FB illiterate I have no clue if there is a way to search it on FB. I'm fairly sure who was the original poster so will try my luck at finding it.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes it's so hard to say, I just don't know. I am a little skeptical because anyone can say crap on the internet, on the other, I am really concerned for my baby. I am also very reluctant to have to make yet another change to her mix.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I asked around at work today, and besides the price for some people and a recall a long while ago, I didn't hear any real negative feedback... Oh, and most people's pets won't eat the "Life Source Bits" in it lol. Too much healthy I guess.


----------

